# Eleven Pigeons Rescued from Live Food Market in SF, CA Need Homes!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-
Guess who! I went to SF ACC yesterday with the happy duty of picking up 2 roosters and 2 chukars that Mickaboo was able to find homes for and SURPRISE! There are ELEVEN pigeons that need to find good homes. A lady bought them from a live food market at Grant & Pacific (to save their lives) and when she set them free, they didn't go anywhere so she brought them into SF ACC. They're young and good looking. One was sick and so I brought that one home with me and am caring for it. The other ten are still at SF ACC and they need good homes! HELPPPPPPP! I've never shipped before but I know many of you do... if you can cover the cost (and coach me through), I'll send you some sweet SF kings.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Elizabethy,

Have you ever tried contacting Arty about taking some of your SF rescues in?
He could probably ship you the shipping boxes. Just a thought if you are unable
to locate homes for all of them.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a link to Rescue Groups...Arty is 9th from the top of the page:

http://www.rescuenetwork.org/locator/search.php?&cur_page=1&sort=name

Arty is a licensed rehabber and has pigeons shipped to him all the time.

Petfinders might be a good resource for listing as well.

fp


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Elizabethy,

If you need help with time, I can do that after work, I will be checking around the area if someone want pigeons, I let you know... Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Update*

Hello-
There are still 9 lovely young king pigeons very much in need of good homes at SF ACC (415) 554-6364.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*2 more pix*

Any and all help in publicizing them and placing them in good homes would be MUCH appreciated.


----------

